# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Σχεδιο/manual για βιντεο Sanyo VTC 9455

## dj_fivos_sak

Καλησπερα παιδια. Προσφατα επεσε στα χερια μου αυτο το αρχαιο βιντεο, συστηματος beta. Εχω φαει ολο το ιντερνετ να βρω το manual. Μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει;

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα. Έχω το service manual για το Sanyo VTC 9300. Υποθέτω δεν θα  έχουν μεγάλες διαφορές. Αν θέλεις στείλε μου ΠΜ να στο στείλω..

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Καλημέρα. Έχω και εγώ το manual του 9300 (έχω και ένα 9350 που λειτουργεί κανονικά). Δυστυχώς το 9455 είναι τελείως διαφορετικό. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει άλλο σαν αυτό. Είναι με 3 συστήματα (pal, secam, ntsc 4.43) και περίεργο εμφανισιακά. Ευχαριστώ πάντως!

----------

